# Indoor Bike Stand for DH



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

Need a stand to hold a DH and a trail bike
What are you guys using?

So far I've seen two options:

1) Gear Up Oak Floor to Ceiling Bike Rack | BicycleBuys.com

2) Topeak Dual Touch Bike Storage Stand Review | Best Bike Stand Guide

Think i'm leaning towards the topeak, I read it's easier to put together and sturdier, each mount can hold a 40lb bike. One issue I'm seeing is that the top tube angles might be too steep to have the bike mounted with the tires evenly. Since I'm parking the bikes inside and will make the entire area display bike gear, I'd like it to look symmetrical since it will actually be part of my home decor.

Any other ideas out there?


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

i'd like to display the bikes horizontally


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

lay dh bike on the ground (leaning against wall or hook to hold it in place and use 2 hooks to hold xc bike up


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Scorpion bike stands are sweet. All depends on your cranks though.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

mbell said:


> Scorpion bike stands are sweet. All depends on your cranks though.


or you can make one.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

csermonet said:


> or you can make one.


Sweet! Looks great, congrats


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is mine that I got from amazon. Holds my dh bike and my steel ht. The individual adjustable arms are key for getting around funky tubes

Sent from my HTC-X710a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

mbell said:


> Scorpion bike stands are sweet. All depends on your cranks though.


Holy crap. They want $70 for those things? What a ripoff!


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

I want to store two bikes on it, that plus some shelving with magazines and a little gear to decorate a wall

pizon, is that a thule?


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

The guy from scorpion is a scum bag he ripped me off on pinkbike.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

sinfony78 said:


> I want to store two bikes on it, that plus some shelving with magazines and a little gear to decorate a wall
> 
> pizon, is that a thule?


Not sure, ill check when I get home, but I think so. I use the tightening knobs to hang helmets armor and stuff like that. I'll post a picture of the whole rack as well when I get home

Sent from my HTC-X710a using Tapatalk


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

Thule Bstk2 Bike Stacker is the name of rack, i got from amazon for just under 200. I personally think its money well spent, its really study and accommodated all the bikes i had with weird shock placement/tube configuration


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is the whole thing

Sent from my HTC-X710a using Tapatalk


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

yeah i have a thule in my shed already for 2 bikes...i'm trying to work in a minimalist concept tho so i like the topeak a bit more, but won't be able to get parallel tires...if i could do something along these lines i would, but a DH frame doesn't seem to be compatible with minimal 

https://cdn.trendhunterstatic.com/thumbs/shoes-books-and-a-bike-stand.jpeg

https://www.fubiz.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Slit-Bike-Rack7-640x448.jpg

and my favorite...
https://cdn.176laojp.com/images/sni...ike-indoor-bike-storage-solutions-597x614.jpg


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Mobile Bike Storage


----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

What about that guy on kick starter who had the unit that hung the bike by the seat? It had a spot for your helmet and other junk too, you could get two of those.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

the shelfie? i like 'em, but
at 14 inches width, won't be able to have a straight front wheel with wide DH bars
and
they don't recommend hanging a bike with a dropper post by the seat (my other bike)


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

ron m. said:


> Mobile Bike Storage


This looks like a great idea.

If anybody has one of these rolling stands, I'd love to know how it's working for you. Harbor Freight makes me think "buy cheap, buy twice" so I hesitate to run out and get one based on the picture alone. But my wife and I have four bikes and a crowded garage, so this stand looks just right for us.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

5 minutes an a few 2x's. spend a few more minutes and i'm sure yours won't look as crude...








(edit: i didn't read or look at any links or posts first)


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

NWS said:


> This looks like a great idea.
> 
> If anybody has one of these rolling stands, I'd love to know how it's working for you. Harbor Freight makes me think "buy cheap, buy twice" so I hesitate to run out and get one based on the picture alone. But my wife and I have four bikes and a crowded garage, so this stand looks just right for us.


I bought one today. (Mobile Bike Storage)

It actually seems pretty well built. Locknuts everywhere, heavy-gauge metal, it feels a *lot *more solid than the toolbox/cart thing I bought from HF a few weeks ago.

The bikes in the web site picture are small.  My Marin Wolf Ridge, size large, just barely avoids touching the ground. My Canfield Jedi, size large, 63 degree HTA, Boxxer... drags on the ground. So I hung it from the rear triangle. Both bikes are 26ers. I don't own any 29ers but my guess is they're a little longer overall and the front wheels would rest awkwardly on the ground.

The box says it holds "up to 6" bikes, but it's pretty full with our four 26ers.

If this wasn't the DH forum, I'd give it four stars. I'd give it 5 even for DH, if it was a few inches taller. But, if you have more than one DH bike, hanging them would probably get awkward. The Jedi is only hanging by one side of the rear triangle, because the crossbar would pinch the derailleur cable if it went all the way through.

EDIT: ...and then I bought an NS Soda Evo which also drags on the ground. So that's also suspended by the rear triangle. (Where the chain stay and seat stay meet.) HF would have a great product here if they just made it a few inches taller.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> 5 minutes an a few 2x's. spend a few more minutes and i'm sure yours won't look as crude...
> View attachment 891949
> 
> 
> (edit: i didn't read or look at any links or posts first)


where is the red bike


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

PVC pipe


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

NWS said:


> I bought one today.


I missed your earlier post about getting feedback on this rack. Sounds like your experience with it is exactly the same as mine. All my bikes are small, and I think the only difference with my experience is that I can hang them off the rim and it would barely clear the floor. This rack can also has a bike capacity of 4, max.

But overall, a great deal. Harbor Freight has been really good to me, 90% of the time. =)


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

this is what I ended up doing...could have gone cleaner on the mounts, but that would take a little bit more work


----------



## Carter Schmitt (Mar 25, 2016)

I know this is a really old thread but do you mind me asking the dimensions you used? I am looking to make one exactly like you did. Turned out great! Thanks


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Carter Schmitt said:


> I know this is a really old thread but do you mind me asking the dimensions you used? I am looking to make one exactly like you did. Turned out great! Thanks


are you asking me? if you are, sorry i just now saw the post. I can get the measurements tomorrow and post them.


----------

